
How APIs Work – An Analogy for Dummies - tyteen4a03
https://medium.com/@tyteen4a03/how-apis-work-an-analogy-for-dummies-ac6ee1d1671b
======
tyteen4a03
Author here; I wrote this because my course mates didn't understand the
concept of APIs despite being taught how to use SOAP. I hope this write-up is
useful for people new to programming.

Criticism/suggestions welcome.

